# Something to Ponder



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

How is it one careless match can start a forest fire---But it takes a whole box to start a campfire.???


----------



## jriggs (Jan 3, 2011)

i think Murph'y Law has something to do with that........


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Things that make you go hmmmmm.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Funny you bring that up Cat, I was talking to my Daughter in Green Mountain falls yesterday and she was having a hard time getting the wood stove lit it was dead out and would not draw(no crayons with the paper?) She messed around untill the matches were gone.

I throw bird seed out all the time and have yet to have any grow in my front yard ! Whats up with that??


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

Maybe for the same reason glue doesn't stick to the inside of the bottle?????

Cat---- maybe you can help me with this one ------ if it is zero degrees outside today and supose to be twice as cold tomorrow.......how cold will it be?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> How is it one careless match can start a forest fire---But it takes a whole box to start a campfire.???


Usually its operator abuse trying to start a campfire!! HA!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Funny you bring that up Cat, I was talking to my Daughter in Green Mountain falls yesterday and she was having a hard time getting the wood stove lit it was dead out and would not draw(no crayons with the paper?) She messed around untill the matches were gone.
> 
> I throw bird seed out all the time and have yet to have any grow in my front yard ! Whats up with that??


 I hear you YD, its been cold and a high pressure system has hung around the last few days so its a slower process every morning starting a fire, a lot of the birdseed is grass seed so if its on the lawn maybe you've been cutting it all along!! HA!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey TexAg---It would be twice as cold and too *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* cold to go outside.lol.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

_*The trick is you have to act like your gonna start a forest fire and throw sticks and firewood on it after it starts LOL*_


----------



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

Smokey Bear may know the answer...but it will be hard to find him with a gun in your hand!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Is that anything like trying to rip one before going to bed, only to have it fly out after you crawl under the covers with the wife ?

I learned long ago...a little gas goes a long ways, even better if you add a little oil.....ahh come on guys....I mean to the camp fire.

My son asked the other day...dad if we were lost in the wilderness how would we start a fire ? I told him that is why you find lighters in every pack and jacket I own. He said that sure beats rubbing sticks together.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

If you get to thinking you're a person of some influence, try ordering somebody else's dog around!! HA!!!


----------

